# Who remembers these?



## bassguitarman

Going through my mother's house - motor seized, but still looks cool:


----------



## Reel Time

Are those the ones where you wound the prop up with your finger and then let go?


----------



## Reality Czech

I remember being so dizzy holding the guide lines I prayed it would run out of fuel!
Cool find.


----------



## bassguitarman

Reel Time said:


> Are those the ones where you wound the prop up with your finger and then let go?


Prop Rod. Yes, it has a spring that you wind, then you let go and the spring spins the engine to start it. I put some Kroil in it to see if the motor will free up.

I first ran it back then (50+ years ago) by holding the tether. I did get dizzy. I later just ran it with a steel pin driven into the asphalt. It was pretty fast.


----------



## pg542

bassguitarman said:


> Going through my mother's house - motor seized, but still looks cool:


Looks like a Cox .049 or an .020 engine. Wasn't that thing called a Shrike or something like that. Very cool. blast to my youth, thanks!


----------



## kneekap

Baby Bee .049. would run in both directions too!


----------



## Dueck1

Yep,the fuel was alchohol,nitromethane and castor oil......


----------



## BigTim

I do, I do...had one. As soon has I saw the photo I could smell the fuel. First fueled vehicle I had. Good memories, had several planes and a Volkswagon Dune Buggie Bug, had a pull rope starter.


----------



## fy0834

Yea... I remember those!


----------



## fishingcacher

That's too cool! I wonder how you control it?


----------



## BigTim

fishingcacher said:


> That's too cool! I wonder how you control it?


Now keep in mind this was the 60's.
There was no controller. It had a string tied to it (you can see the eyelets for the string is located were the axle meets the chassis) and it ran in a circle, either off a pivot stake or you laid on your back and held the string and let the string pass over you.


----------



## Viking48

Had my knuckles busted many times with those things. Had .020,.049 and Fox 35 Stunt.


----------



## bigfishtx

fy0834 said:


> Yea... I remember those!
> 
> View attachment 3551289


Ouch


----------



## trout250

had one of those critters 1961, used a tether rod in centeer it would haul butt on asphalt


----------



## Jokly

OMG!! Cool. Excellent find


----------



## habanerojooz

I had a Cox P51 Mustang with basically that same engine and a Cox dune buggy with pull start. Fun times.


----------



## floppodog

Had a McCoy 60 on a control line airplane. That thing would bring up a blood blister if you were to slow.


----------



## captain sandbar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Cox...7184892?hash=item2f075fd8fc:g:iiAAAOSw~y9ZB5o~

Yes they were called Shrikes. Had one, loved that era of toys, busted my fingers many times but never lost one. the one listed above is cool. Not sure you could get a hold of the "glow fuel" that they ran on, but that stuff was awesome..... Me and a buddy put that in a lawn mower engine once. Ran away before the engine blew up - turn red hot. if you can get her started somebody will pay you for it.


----------



## Fishnut

I had an airplane like that, it only made it a few flights before it nose dived into the concrete from being dizzy. LOL


----------



## 3192

Had several of these back in the late 60's. If you sent in Sprite bottle caps (50?)...they would mail you one. I'd hit the local college Coke machines with a magnet on a string and clean up! Guess I should have kept a few...










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Testors-Sp...263314639152?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## mrsh978

Yup. Finger eaters ...used to get the **** whacked on airplane version


----------



## WilliamH




----------

